# Happy 1st birthday Nox!



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy 1st birthday to my l'il guy Nox! Wow, the time went so fast, you're not so little anymore!

1st day with us


10 weeks


10 weeks


6 months


1 year


1 year


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nox!! :birthday:


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Beautiful! I know not a masciline word but it fits!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy birthday Nox. You are a handsome boy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Nox, enjoy being spoilt today


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kaiser's Girl (Dec 17, 2014)

Nox is so handsome! Happy Birthday! He looks alot like my boy.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Where did you get your boy, Kaiser's Girl?


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Happy birthday handsome! :wub:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

DebM, wow, thats one handsome boy there! Drum roll please...hmmmmm....

_Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy First Birthday Nox...many more!_

Deb and Fritz

PS, where's the cake....


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Nox!!!!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol, Nox is enjoying the compliments and birthday wishes! He says you can call him handsome, beautiful, even pretty - just keep 'em coming! He said he didn't want a cake so he got a nice, meaty chicken back instead.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nox!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Nox. You are one very handsome pup!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nox!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Nox!! You sure have grown into a very handsome fella!!


----------



## purplegravity (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy 1st birthday!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

So glad this got bumped! I had meant to post and forgot!:blush: Sorry Nox!

Happy birthday you handsome dog you!


----------

